# Summer cerveza review thread dos



## Uecker_seats (Jan 26, 2012)

Hello! A heat wave that has been gripping the midwest appears to be breaking, at least for a little while:clap2:. Nothing like a ice cold frosty one on a hot summer day, espcially after mowing the lawn! Ok, so here goes, I'm sure other favorite brews will popup along the way here. My favorite Mexican beers are Dos XX and Corona by far. Tecante is the cheapest, and that's what all the locals like to drink because it is low end cheap beer. American beers, I'd have to say Busch Light, pretty refreshing when it is ICE COLD is tops for me here. U Gas up the srreet from my house has a "beer cave" and sells 18 pack 16oz "Tall boys" ( labeled half quarts back in the day) for $10.99 USD, which comes out to a case of beer for just under 11 bucks! Here is a little gem that I found off of youtube that makes me more thirsty every time I see it:






Jack Buck looks like he's been into the better part of that 12 pack allready! Classic stuff. Baseball and beer in the summertime! Here in St Louis from round' about the early 1920's to the early 1970's, there was a saloon on every corner of the city, espcially on the southside, and when you didn't feel like haning out there, you could send your kid to the bar with a "growler", which was a 32-45 oz. tin pail that the bartender would pour directly from the cold draught spicket, for "6 bits" (Seventy five cents for all you younsters out there), your kid came runing home full pail in tow making Pop happy, and since it was so large you would have to drink it quickly before it got hot. Ah the good old days!!


----------



## diablita (May 7, 2010)

Great post but the "beer snobs" on this forum won't like it.


----------



## Guategringo (Nov 9, 2012)

Nice post Ueck. I can remember drinking many beers in the cheap seats at Fenway in the right field and center field bleachers. We used to sneak peppermint Schnapps in. Had to stick it down our pants as they frisked us in the outfield bleachers entering the park.

I like Dos XX Amber but to me any beer is refreshing ice cold after you have had two or three anyway. I always drink a couple of Dos XX, Newcastle, Killians or something even better and then I have as back up something cheap but COLD as they taste all the same by the third one.


----------



## Uecker_seats (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks Guategringo! The good old bleachers. The old, cavernous Busch Stadium was 415' to dead center, back before the moved the walls in 10' in 1991! Wife # 1 and I went to a game in Wriglley Field once in 1992, and they drink Old Style like it's GOING OUT OF STYLE up there GROSS!. Cubs fans on their turf that are consuming that crap tend to get really beligerant to Cardinals fans who are guest to the Windy. I've stuck with the grandstands in later trips! Here is a noteworthy "Turn Back the Clock" ditty. In 1979, a 12oz can of Budweiser/Busch, was $0.90 cents at the old Busch. The next year they raised it $1.00, and all the "Hey ICE COLD BUDS HERE" guys got extremely agitated because of this because they were loosing out on the ten cent tip per cup they got the year before! Boy have things changed. $9USD for a 20oz draught Bud now at the new park aka, slam at least 3-4 before you enter the park!


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Though I haven't personally seen or tasted it yet, I'm seeing some commentary online about a new variety of Dos Equis beer - Dos Equis Azul. Anyone here tried it, yet? (I did, however, buy a 6-pak of Dos Equis "Ambar" over the weekend!)



> Dos Equis Azul is created by brewing a signature lager with golden wheat and blended with blue agave for a refreshing, authentically smooth finish.


----------



## PanamaJack (Apr 1, 2013)

Longford said:


> Though I haven't personally seen or tasted it yet, I'm seeing some commentary online about a new variety of Dos Equis beer - Dos Equis Azul. Anyone here tried it, yet? (I did, however, buy a 6-pak of Dos Equis "Ambar" over the weekend!)


Longford I was at the plant - Cervezas Cuauhtemoc Moctezuma SA de CV about two months ago and was given a tour by one of the managers who is a friend and we taste tested the Azul. I actually like the Ambar better.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Longford said:


> Though I haven't personally seen or tasted it yet, I'm seeing some commentary online about a new variety of Dos Equis beer - Dos Equis Azul. Anyone here tried it, yet? (I did, however, buy a 6-pak of Dos Equis "Ambar" over the weekend!)


That sounds interesting and maybe a little strange. I am not a big fan of wheat beers generally. Wheat plus agave? I don't know. For my money an agave stout or porter might be a better combination, but I will withhold judgment until I try one.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

PanamaJack said:


> Longford I was at the plant - Cervezas Cuauhtemoc Moctezuma SA de CV about two months ago and was given a tour by one of the managers who is a friend and we taste tested the Azul. I actually like the Ambar better.


Some beer aficionado's may look down their noses at "Azul", but, in the Summer months I enjoy lighter-tasting beers. In the USA, Blue Moon and Leinenkugel's Summer Shandy are two favorites, at this time of year. 

My taste in beer varies widely, however. From _Guiness_ (or _Negra Modelo_) on one end to _Sol_ and _Victoria_ on the other ... and everything in-between _depende_ ... .


----------



## grotton (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm checking the fridge to see what we've got. I see a six pack of Dos Equis amber top shelf in front. But on the bottom shelf hidden in the back I've got 2 Bass, a New Castle brown ale, and 2 Blue Moons.

Tried something new a few weeks back. We were at a rugby tournament at the Playa del Carmen Polo club and Dos Equis was a sponsor. They were handing out free sample of Dos Equis Rattler, which was basically amber beer with lemon-aid added. I think Dos Equis is owned by Heineken now which explains their attempt at a drink I've enjoyed in Munich. It was interesting and I wouldn't call it unpleasant.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Seems like Heineken is trying to appeal to the female beer drinker making this beer and adding Agave Nectar to sweeten it up just like various tequila makers are adding vanilla,blackberries and cinnamon and ruining a man's drink with these sweet girly drinks.......

Why not just add High Fructose Corn Syrup?


----------



## Parcos (May 13, 2014)

chicois8 said:


> Seems like Heineken is trying to appeal to the female beer drinker making this beer and adding Agave Nectar to sweeten it up just like various tequila makers are adding vanilla,blackberries and cinnamon and ruining a man's drink with these sweet girly drinks.......
> 
> Why not just add High Fructose Corn Syrup?


I'm sure the original recipes will never go away.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

A not-before-distributed in the USA beer from Mexico makes its way north of the border:

Mexico's Montejo Beer Debuts in United States


----------



## PanamaJack (Apr 1, 2013)

Longford said:


> A not-before-distributed in the USA beer from Mexico makes its way north of the border:
> 
> Mexico's Montejo Beer Debuts in United States


good pale lager.. had better had worse drinking one now!!!


----------

